# soap that doesn't sell



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Ive got sooo much soap that didn't sell. I wont rebatch except that most of them are brown or some other dark color. Not pretty enough for confetti. If you have the same problem what do you do with it? Dorit


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

felt it. felting is a great cover up for ugly soaps :biggrin i just felted some ugly rose scented soap and put rose petals in the wool as i felted. it will surly sell after its felted.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Or give it to a homeless or battered women's shelter.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I put them in my bargain bin that is only a $1 less than my regular bars and everything sells eventually.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Very good ideas, thanks. Naming the soaps is the hardest thing for me, I know my names are uninspiring. Have to work on that. Gotta get that brain outa the box. lol. Dorit


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

All the above ideas are great. The most common thing I save ugly soap for is laundry soap, but if the scent is wonderful and it's the right size, it gets felted. I really hate grating soap for laundry soap and usually have enough edge trimmings to do those. I also rebatch but again, hate grating. Another thing I do with ugly soap, or pieces of soaps is cut them into sample sizes and sell them for $1. So, a five or six dollar bar of soap gets cuts up into somewhere around 11 pieces and well, you get the idea...a little more effort but worth it. I also cut bars into 6 pieces, which get wrapped for my "soap buckets". 

Of course, it depends on what is wrong with the soap to make it ugly. If its got those ugly white dots (fats that were soaped too cool), they get felted or grated. Another thing I do that also sells well is to make up bags of naked soaps, of various sizes, shapes, colors, etc. Few are labeled, and nothing is labeled for the bag, but I might leave a label on if the soap had one. I also cut soaps in half for this. I put 17 ounces of various soaps in the bag, tie the top with raffia, add a cute hang tag and sell the whole bag for $10. I sold loads of them over Christmas. I am completely unorganized, and always end up with piles of soap that I can't remember the exact scent I used since I do so many blends. By putting them in a bag with no label I don't have to worry about folks coming back later and wanting to buy that same soap which I didn't know what it was in the first place.  I also sell end pieces of similar size as "soap stacks". Again, I do not label these individually, but they sell. I put about 7 ounces of soap in them and sell them for the same price as a regular bar of soap, and they can be mixed and matched with the regular bars for the "buy 4 special". 

Just some ideas....


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

We use it in our home, for the most part. Goat milk soap is incredibly versatile. I've learned it works wonders for cleaning my carpet when mixed into a bucket of hot water. Plus, it cleans walls nicely and even breaks up the horrible crusted on stuff on my stove. Once I discover new ways of using it, I tell people and they become intrigued and want to get some more. On top of that, I cut the "ugly" ones into small one ounce slivers and carry them in a bag in my purse. Whenever I want to simply bless someone, I hand them a little sample. I've had people literally throw their arms around me in gratitude. It's amazing how much people are touched by something so small.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

All these are great ideas.
I would use it for free gift with $20 purchase, donate it to a shelter, gift to school PTA for teacher appreciation gifts. Renaming it is a definite must.

I also cut some odd shaped or ugly soap into a square and put it into a 4/6 organza draw string bag and call it "gift soap"

I cut soap up into small slivers (13 per bar) and put it into a business card sized zipper bag from uline, add a business card and give these out for samples.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

wow i love the business card idea Peggy Sue. i will have to try that!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I do the business card stapled to a bag with a sliver of soap to try. Works great!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

our business cards have our info on one side and all scents and ingredients on the other side.


----------

